# first time smoking fish



## stircrazy (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I saw some steelhead trout at costco for a good price so I thought I would get some and try smoking it.

first pic, the fish was in the brine for 24 hours, rinsed, dryed and put on the smoker.








and seven hours later at 150 degrees here are the results.







from the sounds of it I will be doing a lot more fish, already getting requests for some...

Steve


----------



## smoke king (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks great.  I'd like to request some!


----------



## big dee (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks great. I have a mess of trout in the smoker now.


----------



## 1finder (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like you did a nice  job for 1st attempt at fish... 
What wood did you use?  I use alder & apple with Steelhead.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 5, 2012)

Great color bet it taste heavenly


----------



## sprky (Feb 5, 2012)

Add me to your list for some. Very nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks delicious!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 5, 2012)

A postage pre-paid box is on the way...  please use dry ice when you send it to me...  really nice color...   YUM YUMMMM


----------



## rdknb (Feb 5, 2012)

That does look good, well done


----------



## stircrazy (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the replies, and yes it does tast good, out of three fillits that were in the pack there is only one left now. 

I cooked them in my bradley (long story) and I used 4 hours of there special blend then 3 hours of maple. 

Next batch is getting the crown royal smoke, unless i go buy some more pucks.

Steve


----------



## rock214 (Apr 14, 2012)

im  new  to smoking fish  we got  a  whole lot  of  trout opening  day   here  in  pa. and  was wondering  what  brone  to  use  and  how  to  smoke  the  trout  any help would be great


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 14, 2012)

rock214 said:


> im  new  to smoking fish  we got  a  whole lot  of  trout opening  day   here  in  pa. and  was wondering  what  brone  to  use  and  how  to  smoke  the  trout  any help would be great


Here you go over 700 threads on Trout. Have fun...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=trout


----------



## roger46 (May 30, 2014)

that's all there is to it?


----------



## roger46 (May 30, 2014)

What kind of wood did you use.  I'm thinking of doing a whole snook.


----------

